# Sticky  Float times!!



## gunrod

Someone came up with the great idea of having float times for different stretches of rivers in the four corners and UP of the state. Please post float times with fish and without fishing (since we all fish at different speeds). Add the stretch of river such as launch site to launch site.

This should provide a great resource for the membership. I would suggest to make the reference much easier to catalog that the stretch of river (such as Tippy to High Bridge.....or......Croton to Thornapple) be used in the Title screen.

The thread will be split into each river section and made into a sticky.

Thanks......


----------



## Foxy Carp

I have the times for most every strech on the PM. I'll see if I can find the sheet.


----------



## FlyDaddy

Black River in Port Huron State Game Area

From 136 Bridge to 1 mile past Wadhams bridge. 12-14 hours :yikes: 

Not much access there 

FD


----------



## stinger63

FlyDaddy said:


> Black River in Port Huron State Game Area
> 
> From 136 Bridge to 1 mile past Wadhams bridge. 12-14 hours :yikes:
> 
> Not much access there
> 
> FD


Cut the time down 1/3 of 12-14 hours if you floated last week.The river was at full flood stage must have been moving at least 15mph:yikes:


----------



## initforfun

I will canoeing from Barton Dam to Ford Lake this weekend I will post float time. Unless someone already knows and could tell me. :lol::lol:


----------



## jigworm

Huron River. Portage lake to M-14 (Brandenburg?) was 9 1/2 hours. Fished a good part of the way. Note: When the water is low the rapids at Delhi are a little tricky to get through.


----------



## 252Life

These are straight through kayak times. 

Squirrel/Auburn to Avon/Livernois 1.5 hr

Avon/Livernois to Yates 1.5 hr

Yates to Ryan 50 Mins.


----------



## Pyranha

Is anyone familiar with Mill Creek? 

The USGS data shows that the rivers roaring pretty good right now. I was wondering about paddling to M-136/Beard Rd where it meets the Black river.

Not sure what the best put in would be Kilgore, Brown, Bricker, or Emmet Roads. Anyone have any ideas on float times, log jams, what not?


----------



## bborow2501

this site has lots of the clinton river times: http://www.outdoorescorts.com/canoe.htm

anyone know where the portage is on the clinton other than yates dam? I have heard recently that most of the log jams have been cleared out, but there are 2 places on the river that still have to be portaged.

anyone ever tried to paddle the lower paint creek from tienken through rochester park and down into the clinton? I have seen someone tubing this section before, and there are not really any log jams to speak of and really would like to I am aware of the 3 drops that this involves and could anticipate them.


----------



## redneckdan

Black river from Comstock Road to 136 is about 4-5 hours. Pretty good flow until you pass the beaver ponds off kingsley road. Then it is about a mile and half of back water until you hit the dam. Portage the dam on the left, go right and there is no way to escape the spill way.


----------



## hairyjoe123

Black river in port Huron state game from the mill creek convergence to wadams road bridge no fishing just dead drift six hours in February of '012. 

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## haggerty05

Has anyone gone from yates to the lake or to any point in between 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

